# 1099 misc - what is included?



## J0rma (Oct 11, 2016)

My understanding of the 1099 misc is that it includes any income you made through UBER that is not explicitly trip earnings (i.e. if you look at a weekly invoice, anything in the miscellaneous section, below trip earnings, is what gets reported on the 1099misc). This would include quests, promotion bonuses, etc.

I was told by UBER phone support that surge earnings and boost earnings are included in trip earnings (so you will see them in either a 1099k or your gross trip earnings summary, depending on how much you’ve made), and that they are not included in your 1099misc. Basically, it sounded like anything under the trip earnings is good for 1099k/earnings summaries/fees to be deducted, and the miscellaneous earnings area encompasses the entirety of 1099misc income.

I am wondering if anyone here can confirm that that is the case. It certainly makes sense from an accounting/taxation standpoint. I only ask because my own accounting of my misc income that I gathered from my weekly invoices is almost $600 less than what UBER reported as my misc income on my 1099misc, and I want to make sure that I’m not wrong before I begin the undoubtedly arduous process of requesting a corrected 1099misc.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

J0rma said:


> My understanding of the 1099 misc is that it includes any income you made through UBER that is not explicitly trip earnings (i.e. if you look at a weekly invoice, anything in the miscellaneous section, below trip earnings, is what gets reported on the 1099misc). This would include quests, promotion bonuses, etc.
> 
> I was told by UBER phone support that surge earnings and boost earnings are included in trip earnings (so you will see them in either a 1099k or your gross trip earnings summary, depending on how much you've made), and that they are not included in your 1099misc. Basically, it sounded like anything under the trip earnings is good for 1099k/earnings summaries/fees to be deducted, and the miscellaneous earnings area encompasses the entirety of 1099misc income.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone here can confirm that that is the case. It certainly makes sense from an accounting/taxation standpoint. I only ask because my own accounting of my misc income that I gathered from my weekly invoices is almost $600 less than what UBER reported as my misc income on my 1099misc, and I want to make sure that I'm not wrong before I begin the undoubtedly arduous process of requesting a corrected 1099misc.


1099-K are used only for credit card payments. Anything you get on a 1099-K had to originally come from a credit card payment from an Uber customer. In other words driving or trip income and tips. There may be a few other things that originate from a credit card but I can't think of any.
1099-M will include everything else that didn't come originally from a credit card.


----------



## g8liv (Jan 3, 2020)

Is the 'surge' (for example, I get $5 more because of 2.0x surge) part of the 1099-M?

Another related question: You said the 1099-K include the total fare (i.e. what comes out of the customer's credit card). Do you know for the UberEats case, will that include the meal itself? For example, the customer ordered $90 worth of food, if this $90 is included in the 1099-k, it makes it much easier to reach $20k limit.

Thanks!



UberTaxPro said:


> 1099-K are used only for credit card payments. Anything you get on a 1099-K had to originally come from a credit card payment from an Uber customer. In other words driving or trip income and tips. There may be a few other things that originate from a credit card but I can't think of any.
> 1099-M will include everything else that didn't come originally from a credit card.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

g8liv said:


> Is the 'surge' (for example, I get $5 more because of 2.0x surge) part of the 1099-M?
> 
> Another related question: You said the 1099-K include the total fare (i.e. what comes out of the customer's credit card). Do you know for the UberEats case, will that include the meal itself? For example, the customer ordered $90 worth of food, if this $90 is included in the 1099-k, it makes it much easier to reach $20k limit.
> 
> Thanks!


The surge would be part of the 1099K.

Good question about the eats! The food might get 1099'd to the restaurant but I'm not sure how the pay arrangement between Uber and the restaurants works. I'm sure someone will pitch in here. The online tax summary might give us a clue. I did my first couple eats deliveries last week but Uber.com is down right now and I can't log in to see the breakdown of the fees.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> Good question about the eats! The food might get 1099'd to the restaurant but I'm not sure how the pay arrangement between Uber and the restaurants works. I'm sure someone will pitch in here.


They have never made this clear for Eats deliveries, that I am aware of. They also don't break the payment down for us (how much the customer paid, how much we keep, how much Uber keeps) the way they do for pax trips. The only information they give us is how much we get paid for each delivery.


----------



## g8liv (Jan 3, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They have never made this clear for Eats deliveries, that I am aware of. They also don't break the payment down for us (how much the customer paid, how much we keep, how much Uber keeps) the way they do for pax trips. The only information they give us is how much we get paid for each delivery.


So for the Eats case, 1099-K only counts what is paid to us, unlike Uber Rides, which counts the total oder (paid to us + uber commission).

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

g8liv said:


> Is this what you mean?


I mean that I don't know. I have never seen anything that breaks down the pay model for Eats. Passenger rides are pretty well defined, but I have never seen anything like that for Eats. I have never received a 1099 from Uber, so I don't know what they put on it.


----------

